# Growing a Beard



## JM (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been thinking about growing my Amish style beard back, what do ya'll think? 





Soul patch on the chin or...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 11, 2008)

Grow it back Jason. Grow it back. Rock on.


----------



## JM (Apr 11, 2008)

Is that because you want me to cover my face by any means necessary? lol


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 11, 2008)

JM,

I actually like the soul patch better. You look like you should be reading poetry at a coffee house in the bottom picture.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 11, 2008)

Let it grow, man. Let it grow.


----------



## Herald (Apr 11, 2008)

It's not a beard unless birds can nest.


----------



## Nse007 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm in the same place...grow it out...there's something about having a beard in my estimation...


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well the mark of the medieval priest was that he was clean-shaven. That's why when Henry VIII died, Thomas Cranmer grew a beard, and was burnt at the stake with a nice long grey-beard. The Reformers (like Calvin, Bullinger, and Laski) had ripper beards. Go for it dude!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> Well the mark of the medieval priest was that he was clean-shaven. That's why when Henry VIII died, Thomas Cranmer grew a beard, and was burnt at the stake with a nice long grey-beard. The Reformers (like Calvin, Bullinger, and Laski) had ripper beards. Go for it dude!



How interesting.  John Owen et al did not follow their example.


----------



## J. David Kear (Apr 11, 2008)

Soul Patch. But both look good.


----------



## joeholland (Apr 11, 2008)

Go for it! Follow the advice of Clement of Alexandria:



> “How womanly it is for one who is a man to comb himself and shave himself with a razor, for the sake of fine effect, and to arrange his hair at the mirror, shave his cheeks, pluck hairs out of them, and smooth them!…For God wished women to be smooth and to rejoice in their locks alone growing spontaneously, as a horse in his mane. But He adorned man like the lions, with a beard, and endowed him as an attribute of manhood, with a hairy chest–a sign of strength and rule.” 2.275
> 
> “This, then, is the mark of the man, the beard. By this, he is seen to be a man. It is older than Eve. It is the token of the superior nature….It is therefore unholy to desecrate the symbol of manhood, hairiness.” 2.276
> 
> “It is not lawful to pluck out the beard, man’s natural and noble adornment.” 2.277


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2008)

JM said:


> I've been thinking about growing my Amish style beard back, what do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggest growing a moustache as well, otherwise the CSA supporters will think that you are trying to look like Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2008)

Here is hoping the "Bearded Pastor" comes back into vogue in the next year. 

Seriously are congregation still "weary" of Bearded-Pastors?


----------



## Olivetan (Apr 11, 2008)

Sometimes soul patch sometimes the other one...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 11, 2008)

joshua said:


> You need to grow the whole thing.


yep, he has to grow the whole thing, he looks evil with the soul patch and the amish look.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 11, 2008)

Amish style looks great!


----------



## etexas (Apr 11, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> JM,
> 
> I actually like the soul patch better. You look like you should be reading poetry at a coffee house in the bottom picture.


Groovy! I agree! Dig it.


----------



## Quickened (Apr 11, 2008)

Beard all the way!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 11, 2008)

Let it grow,
Let it grow,
Let it grow!!




 -- Motion carried!


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 11, 2008)

I have seen these remarks before from Celement of Alexandria.. Very interesting... I wonder if another thread should be made to talk about these merits......





joeholland said:


> Go for it! Follow the advice of Clement of Alexandria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 11, 2008)

There is one (dis-)advantage to having a beard: People will see less of you!


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Here is hoping the "Bearded Pastor" comes back into vogue in the next year.
> 
> Seriously are congregation still "weary" of Bearded-Pastors?



I'm the first one in a long time for my two congregations.


----------



## SRoper (Apr 11, 2008)

Go for the chinstrap beard.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Here is hoping the "Bearded Pastor" comes back into vogue in the next year.
> ...



Any reason why "Beards" have fallen out of favor?


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 11, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Our culture wants men to be more like women, and women to be more like men. They have effectively feminized women and masculinized women.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 11, 2008)

Which is yet another reason why it is good to wear a beard (it is counter-cultural!).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 11, 2008)

Understand that... I may grow a beard for that reason alone now...


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 11, 2008)

May a woman weigh in?

in my opinion, the beard (either one) looks good. It certainly doesn't violate Scripture (Clement's dissertation is very persuasive.) If you want it, and you keep it nicely trimmed, why shouldn't you have it?

(I admit to bias: my husband has had a beard for many years and I like it... But then, it isn't a matter of "whether your wife likes it" as to a man's having a beard, is it? )


----------



## DavidGGraves (Apr 11, 2008)

I suggest the bear style of  or 

It may take longer, but it will make you distinguished look (or is that conspicuous?)


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 11, 2008)

There is one important point you folks have ignored. Bill Gothard strongly advises his followers not to grow a beard. They show a lack of humility. We must follow Gothard's advice without question


----------

